
On Testing the Simulation Theory (2017) [pdf] - lainon
https://philpapers.org/archive/CAMOTT-5.pdf
======
philipkglass
_The many worlds theory is incredibly inefficient from a computational
complexity perspective._

The theory that human brains perform arithmetic at less than one FLOPS while
dissipating 20 watts is incredibly inefficient from a computational complexity
perspective. The theory that sugar dissolves into tea by interactions of more
than 10^23 sub-nanometer structures is incredibly inefficient from a
computational complexity perspective...

------
peg_leg
This is the craziest thing I've ever read. Well worth the relatively short
read.

